# New 65 Gallon aquarium



## BCX (Nov 14, 2021)

Anyone seen any new 65 gallon aquariums for sale in the lower mainland? If so, where? Not looking for used.

Doesn't seem to be a common size. The footprint is ideal for me.
Thanks!


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

No doubt it's a great size I love mine. It was hard to find too but I was ok with used at the time so I found one.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would try Rogers Aquatic or King Ed for that size.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

